# WTB - Dark Elf Black Dragon throne



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

This may be a long shot here, but if anyone has a throne from the Dark Elf Dragon kit i'm looking to purchase one to bung on the back of a Carmine Dragon and make Malekith. 

If you have one spare that you're willing to sell, chuck me a PM with a price you'd be looking for. Preferably UK only.


----------

